# 77427 Radiation Treatment Management



## maynard1 (Feb 9, 2012)

New Coder to Rad Onc can someone help me out?  Dr. is billing for inpt POS 21 Radiation treatment can the Dr. also bill 77427 pos 11 on the same day?  Treatment is done as inpt, treatment plan done pos 11 same day. thanks  smaynard


----------



## slwomack (Feb 10, 2012)

*77427*

77427 is billed every 5 treatments has to be pos 22.  Treatment plan and treatment cannot be billed on same day.  some of the radiation codes fall under the DRG for the hospital inpatient.


----------



## maynard1 (Feb 13, 2012)

*77427*

where would you find the Radiation CPT codes included in the Inpt DRG.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## slwomack (Feb 13, 2012)

Look codes up on the trailblazer website to see if it has a professional/technical reimbursement.  The physician can bill the professional with a modifier 26.  It is very difficult to find radiation coding information.  You really need to attend a seminar put on by the AMAC or Bogardus.  You can obtain all the codes and when and how to bill them.

Radiation coding is complicated. Good Luck


----------



## maynard1 (Feb 14, 2012)

*77427*

Thank you


----------

